# looks like a pace car



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

World of Wheels: Outrun this! Nissan GT-R police car


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Best bang for your buck?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

you can't run away now anymore bugatti veyron.

prob. this gt-r is r1k tuned soon.


----------

